# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Бард Александр Андреевич Дулов

## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=17.01 
Поёт Таня Никитина
Музыка - А. Дулов   *Ну, пожалуйста* 
        Стихи Вероники Тушновой 
Ну, пожалуйста, ну, пожалуйста,
В самолет меня возьми,
На усталость мне пожалуйся,
На плече моём усни.
Руку дай, сводя по лесенке
На другом краю земли,
Где встают, как счастья вестники,
Горы синие вдали. 
Ну, пожалуйста, ну, в угоду мне,
Не тревожься ни о чём...
Тихой ночью сердце города
Отопри своим ключом.
Хорошо, наверно, ночью там:
Темнота и тишина.
Мы с тобой в подвале сводчатом
Выпьем старого вина. 
Выпьем мы за счастье трудное,
За дорогу без конца,
За слепые, безрассудные,
Неподсудные сердца.
Побредём по сонным дворикам,
По безлюдным площадям,
Улыбаться будем дворникам,
Будто найденным друзьям.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *Размытый путь*  
Стихи -  *Николай Рубцов* 
Музыка и исполнение - *Александр Дулов*  
Размытый путь и вдоль - кривые тополя.
Я слушал неба звук - была пора отлёта.
И вот я встал и тихо вышел за ворота,
Туда, где простирались жёлтые поля. 
И вдаль пошё... А издали тоскливо пел
Гудок совсем чужой земли, гудок разлуки.
Но, глядя вдаль и в эти вслушиваясь звуки,
Я ни о чё еще тогда не сожалел... 
Была суровой пристань в этот поздний час.
В промозглой мгле, искрясь, горели папиросы,
И тяжко трап стонал, и хмурые матросы
Из тьмы устало поторапливали нас. 
И вдруг такой тоской повеяло с полей!
Тоской любви, тоской былых свиданий кратких...
Я уплывал все дальше, дальше - без оглядки
На мглистый берег глупой юности своей. 
Размытый путь и вдоль - кривые тополя.
Я слышал неба звук - была пора отлета.
И вот я встал и тихо вышел за ворота,
Туда, где простирались желтые поля.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=809.04      М.Черкасова, А.Дулов - *Наш разговор*И ни о чём, и ни о чём
Наш разговор, наш разговор.
Для нас с тобой одних заметный.
Чудесный вяжем мы узор
Из лёгких слов - простых и светлых. 
Ты даришь мне, ты даришь мне
Толпу берёз, толпу берёз
И, как волшебник, без обмана
Ты радуги прозрачный мост
Мне вынимаешь из кармана. 
А серебри... а серебристая река -
Вокруг река -
Ложится плавною канвою.
Вплетаешь в струны облака
И волны ласковой рукою. 
Твоё тепло, твоё тепло,
Твоё плечо, твоё плечо,
И милых песен грусть и нежность.
И разговор наш ни о чём,
И расставанье - неизбежность.

----------


## Lampada

Александр Дулов.  
Слова Наума Коржавина.  ПАМЯТИ ГЕРЦЕНА
(БАЛЛАДА ОБ ИСТОРИЧЕСКОМ НЕДОСЫПЕ) 
Любовь к Добру сынам дворян жгла сердце в снах,
А Герцен спал, не ведая про зло...
Но декабристы разбудили Герцена.
Он недоспал. Отсюда все пошло. 
И, ошалев от их поступка дерзкого,
Он поднял страшный на весь мир трезвон.
Чем разбудил случайно Чернышевского,
Не зная сам, что этим сделал он. 
А тот со сна, имея нервы слабые,
Стал к топору Россию призывать,-
Чем потревожил крепкий сон Желябова,
А тот Перовской не дал всласть поспать. 
И захотелось тут же с кем-то драться им,
Идти в народ и не страшиться дыб.
Так родилась в России конспирация:
Большое дело - долгий недосып. 
Был царь убит, но мир не зажил заново.
Желябов пал, уснул несладким сном.
Но перед этим побудил Плеханова,
Чтоб тот пошел совсем другим путем. 
Все обойтись могло с теченьем времени.
В порядок мог втянуться русский быт...
Какая сука разбудила Ленина?
Кому мешало, что ребенок спит? 
На тот вопрос ответа нету точного.
Который год мы ищем зря его...
Три составные части - три источника
Не проясняют здесь нам ничего. 
Он стал искать виновных - да найдутся ли?-
И будучи спросонья страшно зол,
Он сразу всем устроил революцию,
Чтоб ни один от кары не ушел. 
И с песней шли к Голгофам под знаменами
Отцы за ним,- как в сладкое житье...
Пусть нам простятся морды полусонные,
Мы дети тех, кто не доспал своё. 
Мы спать хотим... И никуда не деться нам
От жажды сна и жажды всех судить...
Ах, декабристы!.. Не будите Герцена!..
Нельзя в России никого будить.

----------


## Lampada

Александр Дулов в программе "Под гитару"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=246.14  *Дымный чай*  Автор слов: Игорь Жданов Автор музыки: Александр Дулов       4/4
   Am                 Е
Заварен круто дымный чай,
     A7                 Dm
взлетают искры светлым роем.
                     Am F
- Моя родная, не скучай, -     |
     Dm6            E7   Am A7()|
свистит в костре сырая хвоя.   | 2 р.  
Ты там не знаешь ничего,
Винишь, наверное, в измене,
А здесь тропою кочевой         |
Усталые бредут олени.          | 2 р. 
Здесь сопки в воздухе висят,
По пояс скрытые в тумане,
Из женщин - вёрст на пятьдесят -|
Лишь ты на карточке в кармане. | 2 р. 
И эта ночь, и дымный чай,
И кедр с обугленной корою.
- Моя родная, не скучай,-      |
Свистит в костре сырая хвоя.   | 2 р.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=246.15   *Тайга*  Автор слов: Игорь Жданов Автор музыки: Александр Дулов                                  Стихи Игоря Жданова 
Сырая тяжесть сапога,
Роса на карабине,
Кругом тайга, одна тайга,
И мы посередине. 
Письма не жди, письма не жди,-
Дороги опустели:
Идут дожди, идут дожди
Четвёртую неделю. 
И десять лет, и двадцать лет,
И нет конца и края.
Олений след, медвежий след
Вдоль берега петляет.

----------


## Lampada

Хромой король  
Железный шлем, деревянный костыль,
Король с войны возвращался домой.
Солдаты пели, глотая пыль,
И пел с ними вместе король хромой. 
Троянский бархат, намюрский шелк - (*
На башне ждала королева, и вот
Платком она машет, завидев полк,
Она смеется, она поет. 
Рваная обувь, а в шляпе цветок,
Плясал на площади люд простой...
Он тоже пел, он молчать не мог
В такую минуту и в день такой. 
Бой барабанный, знамен карнавал -
Король с войны возвратился домой.
Войну проиграл, полноги потерял,
Но рад был до слез, что остался живой. 
_________________
* - Итог обсуждения в SU.KSP: -  
Ошибка перевода.
 Должно быть _"...Труанский бархат, намюрский шелк..."_ 
Бархат изготовленный в городе Труане (Troyes) 
Шелк изготовлен в городе Намюре - (Бельгия)

----------

